
The Last Galapagos tortoise dies - JayInt
http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/24/12386484-lonesome-george-last-of-its-kind-galapagos-tortoise-dies?lite
======
bdfh42
The edited title gets it wrong (when the original was correct).

last of a particular sub-species dies - there are still lots of others.

